# المزامير وإخراج الشياطين



## ABOTARBO (23 فبراير 2010)

*المزامير وإخراج الشياطين:*

:download:

عندما فارق روح الرب شاول باغته روح ردئ من قبل الرب وكان يصرعه.

فاستقدموا *داود صاحب المزامير والعود* فكان يضرب بيده على العود لشاول إذا بغته الروح , فكان يرتاح شاول ويطيب ويذهب عنه الروح الردئ
 ( 1 صم 16 : 14 - 23 , 18 : 10 - 11 ).

ومن ثم أصبحت مزامير داود علاجآ يستخدمه من لهم موهبة إخراج الشياطين فى الكنيسة لطرد الشياطين عن المصروعين بواسطتها. وهو استخدام حسن ومقبول.

وتسمى الكنيسة من لهم هذه الموهبة بأسم القرائين  exorcists  . وتصلى من أجلهم فى أواشى القداس الغريغورى والقداس الكيرلسى.
*
أما استخدام بعض الدجالين للمزامير كنوع من التعاويذ والصيغ السحرية بطرق الكتابة المخفية* ( نقلآ عن مخطوطاتهم التى تقول بأن لكل مزمور غرضآ, ويؤدى استخدامه بطريقة معينة إلى هدف مادى بعينه) , *إنما هو استخدام شرير ترفضه الكنيسة وتمنعه منعآ باتآ , وتعتبره خطيئة كالسحر تمامآ.*

وقد نشر نسيم هنرى حنين وتيارى بيانكى فى المعهد العلمى الفرنسى للآثار الشرقية بالقاهرة واحدآ من تلك المخطوطات بعنوان استخدام المزامير فى عمل السحر( القاهرة 1975 ) . 
كما سبق أن نشرت مجلة جمعية الآثار القبطية مقالآ فى نفس الموضوع ( مجلد 19 صفحات 123 - 176 ).

وبفحص تلك المخطوطات نتأكد أن أستخدام المزامير بهذا الأسلوب عمل شرير للغاية ,وضرب من ضروب الاحتيال بهدف للكسب غير المشروع , يلجأ إليه الدجالون والسحرة بهدف تغطية ضلالهم وشرهم , حتى تطمئن إليهم قلوب الناس, فتكثر ضحياهم.

:download:
*المرجع:*

كتاب :
*سفر المزامــــــــــــــــير
مقدمة دراسية
كتابية آبائية طقسية تاريخية
*
تأليف
*القس شنودة ماهر
سابقآ الشماس الدكتور إميل ماهر*
أستاذ العهد القديم بالكلية الإكليركية
واللغة القبطية بمعهد اللغة القبطية بالقاهرة
​


----------



## انوبيس (23 فبراير 2010)

*ربنا موجود ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك اتابع لك بصفه خاصه

                                  اتقبل مرورى المتواضع
*
*               انوبيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــس*


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 فبراير 2010)

انوبيس قال:


> *ربنا موجود ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك اتابع لك بصفه خاصه
> 
> اتقبل مرورى المتواضع
> *
> *               انوبيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــس*


أشكـــــــــرك 
الرب يباركم
سلام المسيح لكم


----------



## candy shop (24 فبراير 2010)

جميل جدااااااااااااا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك الجميل
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 فبراير 2010)

candy shop قال:


> جميل جدااااااااااااا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك الجميل
> ​


أشكرك أستاذتى
الرب يبارك خدمتكم
سلام المسيح لكم


----------



## عادل نسيم (24 فبراير 2010)

*دايماً ربنا موجود *
*شكراً علي الموضوع الجميل الرب يبارك إختياركم*


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 فبراير 2010)

عادل نسيم قال:


> *دايماً ربنا موجود *
> *شكراً علي الموضوع الجميل الرب يبارك إختياركم*



أشكـــــــــرك 
الرب يباركم
سلام المسيح لكم


----------

